# 2011 Chevy Cruze mirror



## Stuie (Dec 26, 2011)

Do you want to replace the whole thing, just the housing cover, or just the mirror? I can send you instructions.

Stuart


----------



## mrmajestyk (Mar 10, 2012)

the whole thing.


----------



## mrmajestyk (Mar 10, 2012)

I want to replace the entire mirror, please send instructions.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

There's a diagram here somewhere, but on the inside of the door there should be a plastic triangle right where the side view mirror that is just a clip on and should pop right off. Then, you simply remove the screws that bolt it on.


----------



## mrmajestyk (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks much for your help!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Linky: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/3190-ccustomize-cloth-part-dashboard.html


----------

